# 1911 .45



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Looking at picking up a 1911 45 cal.
I'm not a big time shooter. I want to carry it on outdoor outing for protection against animals and man.
I do have access to a range to practice, but do not see shooting it for recreation only to keep sharp.
Any suggestions on makers?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The new Smith and Wesson gets great reviews in the moderately priced range. I've always wanted a WWII GI Colt, for nostalgia purposes.

PS: you want a REALLY fun range gun, look into the Ruger SR22 w/ 4" barrel. 

-DallanC


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

There are many good brands out there. Kimber, Sig Sauer, Remington, Ruger, Smith and Wesson to name a few. When it comes to a 1911 you are really paying for the manufactures name as well as the materials and the fit and finish of the firearm. A 1911 can't deviate too far from the original design before it isn't a 1911 anymore, so even the really cheap ones like a Rock Island are going to cycle ok, as long as you are using a decent ammo and keeping it cleaned and oiled, and when I say oiled I mean a light coating not dripping. If you are looking for something really nice you could look at the Dan Wessons, but they are usually in the thousands. Ultimately your prior prejudices as to which brand you already like and the fit and finish of the firearm are going to play a lot into which one you are going to want to get.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

There are a lot of great manufacturers of the 1911. I have the Ruger SR1911 Commander in .45. Absolutely love it. Fits great in a couple different holsters I have and shoots incredibly well. And the price was just right for me when I bought it.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I have the Springfield mil spec in stainless. Cleans up easily, shoots great, and cycles everything. I've really enjoyed it. 

My dad has the Remington R1. It shoots just as good if not a little better than mine. 

Both of these are pretty entry level no frills guns. But, they are accurate and reliable.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot a couple of 1911 Springfields. One is a all steel compact that has had a little bit of work done to it. And the other is a full size comped, coned barrel and full length guide. Point is there is a ton of stuff for the 1911's. And you'll love it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Keep in mind that .45 ACP is fairly expensive to shoot compared to 9mm or even .40. Practice ammo is even pretty expensive sadly. 

Obviously reloading can save a little cost per round, but I’d definitely factor that in if you plan to shoot a lot.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ps: I have a Kimber Pro Carry II commander length


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For practice shooting ammo you need to buy in bulk if you don't reload. 

Natchez Shooters Supply usually runs a few sales a year for their bulk ammo that will save you quite a bit.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Colt, Remington or Springfield or a 4000.00 Wilson combat.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

HighNDry said:


> Looking at picking up a 1911 45 cal.
> I'm not a big time shooter. I want to carry it on outdoor outing for protection against animals and man.
> I do have access to a range to practice, but do not see shooting it for recreation only to keep sharp.
> Any suggestions on makers?


I'm no expert, but one nice thing about a 1911 for someone not really into firearms, is the trigger. Even a novice can shoot good with one as compared to other handgun triggers. One thing you want to look into is the backstrap. There are two types, the A1 styled with the hump, and without said hump. You may find you shoot better with one over the other. Go to a rental range and try both out. That will guide you a bit more on what 1911 to purchase - not that a backstrap can't be changed, but why buy a gun where you know you do better with one and not the other?

As for outdoor protection, the 1911 is really meant to stop two legged predators. It's not the best tool in the toolbox for 4 legged predators. Currently, a 1911 is my woods gun, but only because it is the best handgun I have for the job, there are better handguns for this purpose - I just don't own one. 10MM's are the rage right now, and I want one as well. Ballistically, its almost like having an auto-loading 357. If you can handle the recoil, you might be better served by a glock 20.

Now like I said, I do carry a 1911, (SAI Milspec) and I've been loading it with 255 grain hard cast +P rounds. (Replace your recoil spring if this is going to be the norm for you) That is to help offset deficiencies in penetration. With 4 legged predators, as handguns go, you generally want penetration over expansion, which is why I load those rounds. You want to hit something vital in order to stop the threat. If you can't hit a vital organ, your probably just going to piss off whatever it is your shooting at. Oddly enough, these rounds are seemingly hard to come by locally. I haven't seen any in sportsmans in well over a year. I seriously think i bought the last 3 boxes they had. It also bears mentioning, to get yourself a good holster. Either a chest rig, or on your hip. Which one depends entirely on you and your equipment. After this last season, I wouldn't recommend strapping it onto your pack. You'll be less inclined to drop your pack, at times when you probably should, all because you strapped your woods gun onto it.

As others have said, 45ACP can get expensive if you eventually start putting in a lot of range time. That caliber is about the transition point from "buying in bulk (IE 9mm, where the hassle to reload is debatable) to 45 ACP, where there is no doubt that in the long run, reloading is cheaper. Unless your popping off a couple hundred rounds every week or two, you probably don't really need to get into reloading.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Colts become "previously owned" the rest become used guns. Once you have shot a 1911 they become the standard by which you judge all other handguns. While I am an old 1911 fan I'm not sure about carrying ones around the hills. A loaded Government Model weight in at 2-3/4 pounds, thats 8 rounds on board. A Glock 29 (10mm much more powerful) with 15 rounds on board is about 3/4 pounds lighter.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springfield, made in my hometown Geneseo Illinois.


.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the great input. when I mentioned that I'm looking for a gun several people said just get bear spray, the kind with capsaicin. They said it will stop 4 legs and 2 legs no problem. Decisions!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> Thanks for all the great input. when I mentioned that I'm looking for a gun several people said just get bear spray, the kind with capsaicin. They said it will stop 4 legs and 2 legs no problem. Decisions!


You know what bear poop dmells like? Pepper from the last guy. Jk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

HighNDry said:


> Thanks for all the great input. when I mentioned that I'm looking for a gun several people said just get bear spray, the kind with capsaicin. They said it will stop 4 legs and 2 legs no problem. Decisions!


I have discovered that Bear spray vs sidearm is a contentious issue on this forum. Personally, if forced to choose between the two, I'll opt for the latter and not the former.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Glock G20 with KKM barrel & 22lb recoil spring, shooting Underwood Ammo 10mm 220gr Hardcast flat nose loads, carried in a Gunfighters Kenai chest holster....just another option.


----------



## chukin (Dec 8, 2010)

Find a local gun store with a range that has gun rentals and try shooting different 1911's. Some will even credit the gun rental charge towards your purchase, if you buy it after the gun rental session.


----------

